# Teichfilter Eigenbau



## guenter (20. Aug. 2006)

An ALLE,
endlich komme ich dazu euch zu fragen.
Ich habe einen GFK Behälter 105x65x55 und möchte mir einen Filter selber bauen. Will den behälter aber nicht versauen. Wer kann mir mit einer
Zeichnung helfen??? Möglichst einfach!!! Ich danke Euch!


----------



## Thorsten (25. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau*

Hallo Guenter,

die Frage ist, was willst Du für einen Filter bauen?

Patronenfilter-Bürstenkammer-"Biofilter" (Kaldness) etc.?

Ohne diese Angaben können wir dir hier nicht weiterhelfen, je nach Filterart müssen die Ein - Ausgänge gestaltet werden.

Erzähle bitte ein bisschen mehr.....


----------



## guenter (26. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau*

Hallo Torsten, danke das Du mir antwortest.

Ich möchte ein Vortex und Schaummatten (100x100x5cm grob,mittel,fein)

habe ich schon. Für das Vortex habe ich mich für die Regentonne entschieden.

Ich habe schon viele Zeichnungen gemacht, ich weiß aber nicht wie ich sie 

hier einfügen kann. Es ist eine Excel Datei.

Günter


----------



## Thorsten (26. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau*

Moin Guenter,

schau mal hier:

Dirk-Eigenbau
Frank-Eigenbau

Helfen dir diese Threads schon weiter?


----------



## guenter (26. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau*

Hallo Thorsten,
den Vortex habe ich mir angesehen und bin beim bauen.
Das von Dirk ist nicht das richtige für mich.
Siehe mal nach den Anhängen wenn Du sie öffnen kannst.
Es müsste schon mit Schaumstoffmatten sein.
Günter


----------



## Thorsten (26. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau*

Hi Günter,

die Anhänge kann ich öffnen, sind das jetzt verschiedene Filtersysteme wie Du sie dir vorstellst?

Ich würde dann, wenn Du schon Schaumstoffmatten hast, eine Kombination von Filtermatten (1 Kammer) und einer Biokammer (2. Kammer) vorschlagen.

Sorry, dass ganze ist auf die Schnelle gezeichnet, also nicht Maßstab genau bzw. professionell.
  

Geeignetes Biomaterial ist zb. Kaldness oder Blähton.

Wobei Blähton die preisgünstigere Variante ist, nur das Reinigen ist relativ schwierig / aufwändig.

*Wichtig!*
Denke bei deinem Filterbau auch an Ablassrohre (DIN 50), wo Du mittels Zugschieber das Schmutzwasser ablassen kannst! 
Natürlich auch bei deinem Vortex!

Wie willst Du das ganze denn nun betreiben, per Schwerkraft oder gepumpt?

Wenn gepumpt, welche Pumpe willst Du verwenden-Durchfluss?

Weißt Du welche Verrohrung Du benötigst-Durchmesser?

Fragen über Fragen ein paar Eckpunkte mehr, wären nicht schlecht.


----------



## guenter (26. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau*

Danke Thorsten!
Meine Pumpe: 6000 l/h von Aquamax. Das Teichwasser wird in Vortex 
gepumpt. Pumpe z.Z. in einen viel zu kleinen Filter. Muß in der Woche 2x
säubern. 
Von der Pumpe zum UVC 36000 ein Schlauch (Durchm. 40mm)
dann in den Filter 100 Liter. Belegt von oben nach unten Bürsten,
zwei Schaumstoffmatten je 2 cm dick. Drei Abläufe je 35 mm unterhalb
der Schaumstoffmatten.
Die Anhänge sind verschiedene Filtersysteme. Also hin u. her.
Grüße Günter


----------



## Frank (27. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau*

Hallo Guenter,

mal ne ganz grundsätzliche Frage: 
Du hast einen Teich mit 20 m³ Inhalt und 13 Koi? 
Dann möchtest du dir einen Filter (den Vortex lasse ich jetzt mal außen vor) mit einem Volumen von ca. 375 L Inhalt bauen? 
Also ich denke, du solltest erstmal überlegen ob dein GFK Behälter nicht doch ein wenig zu klein für dein Vorhaben ist.


----------



## guenter (27. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau*

Hallo Frank,

dachte ich mir auch. Obwohl er 3x größer ist als der alte. Das Wasser ist fast
klar, muß eben nur oft reinigen. Ich habe lange gesucht bis ich den Behälter
hatte. Wo bekomme ich einen größeren her??? Ich möchte schon erfolg haben.
Grüße 
Günter


----------



## Annett (28. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau*

Hallo Günter,

es gibt noch sogenannte - defekter Link entfernt - aus weißem Kunststoff mit Inhalten von 600-1000l. Die Adresse ist aber nicht gerade günstig im Preis!
Die werden z.B. in der Lebensmittelindustrie zur Zwischenlagerung und dem Transport der verschiedensten Stoffe genutzt.
Meist werden sie danach recht kostengünstig abgegeben.
Vielleicht liest Du Dir mal diesen Thread hier in Ruhe durch?! Da steht auch was zu den Behältern.

Wir haben hier einen ehemaligen Pflanzenschutzbehälter (gründlich gereinigt und gespült), den ich eigentlich als Regentonne nehmen wollte.
Bis jetzt steht er noch rum.. aber das wird sich nächstes Jahr hoffentlich ändern


----------



## WERNER 02 (28. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau*

Hi Günther

da ich gerade selbst einen solchen Behälter suchte, hier mal diesen Link.

http://search.ebay.de/search/search...&query=IBC+Container&category0=&Submit=Finden

ansonsten ,- sieh mal in eurer örtlichen Zeitung unter Verkäufe..Verschenke..etc. nach. Dort schmeißen sie dir die Dinger manchmal nach. 
Im Flohmarkt, oder im Sperrmüll ( http://www.sperrmuell.de/) findest du die Dinger normalerweise auch.

Ich hoffe nur, Thorsten tritt mir nun nicht ins Hemd, denn inwiefern das hier als Werbung zu verstehen ist,- keine Ahnung.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## guenter (28. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau*

Hallo Annett,

danke für den Tipp (IBC Tank). Da habe ich welche stehen gesehen.
Nur wo war das? Finde ich schon noch.  Bin aber immernoch hin und her
wie ich den Filter baue.

Sinnspruch: Aus Fehlern lernt man, aber soviel Fehler wollte ich nicht machen.

Liebe Grüße
Günter


----------



## karsten. (28. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau*

schaut mal hier

http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?t=384&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=100

http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?t=553


wenn ich heute einen Patronenfilter bauen würde ,
würde ich auch nach dem Prinzip mit hängenden Patronen bauen !

hab selber leider nix zum Rausfiltern    
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2338/?q=pflanzenfilter

mfG
karsten.


----------



## guenter (29. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau*

Hallo, Hallo an ALLE,
Ich habe Euren Rat befolgt. War auf den Recyclinghof und hatte Glück.
Habe jetzt einen Behälter von 120x65x100 cm ( 780 Liter ) mit Deckel.

Kosten: Kuchen und Kaffee.

Ja, welchen Filter baue ich nun. Es werden wieder viele Nächte vergehen
wo ich nicht schlafen kann.

Ich Danke Annett, Frank, Werner 02, Karsten und Thorsten für die Hilfe bis hierher.

Es ist wirklich ein sehr sachliches Forum.

Liebe Grüße 
Günter


----------

